# What ASA class compares to IBO's MBO class?



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

open a or semi pro


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, 3Dblackncamo,



> Open A - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 280 FPS
> Anyone in Open A that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Semi-Pro or higher. Any Open B Class shooter who won more than $400 in prize money and had at least two top-ten finishes in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition must shoot Men’s Open A. Anyone who won $200 or more in Open A during their most recent year of competition may not move down in class.


OK I found this on ASA's webiste. What has changed for 2013? Will the speed limit still be 280fps or is it one of the classes that will be bumbed up to 290fps? I don't care either way but I would like to know.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

You can also shoot Open B, Known 50 and Known 45. All these classes are 290 fps for 2013.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

RickT said:


> You can also shoot Open B, Known 50 and Known 45. All these classes are 290 fps for 2013.


How much of a difference in winning scores between Open B and Open A?


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

You would have to look at asa scores on their website.. But i think Open B scores are higher due to one day being known distance, also a 40 yrd max on Open B... Open A is max 45 but we shoot the semi-pro course most of the time which should max at 50... but they tend to stretch this to 52-54 on some targets... plus a lot of quartering shots..


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Open b is a 45 yard class....open a is a 45 yard class....has an can have a target or 2 up to 50.. The only difference between a an b is open a is all unknown.... B is 20 unknown 20 known....also there has not been any that have been 54 yards


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I had some more answers to your questions...but texting on a phone is a pain to me. 

To answer your question about the scores: Open B scores as a whole generally are a little higher....for the fact of the known distance thing along with the 14 ring . With the elimiation of the 14s the scores will roughly be about the same as towards the top teir of each of the classes. 

Shooting ASA is a little different in regards to having stradegy format for yourself. For example....knowing how your bow shoots and knowing that its best to aim in the upper center right/left of the 10 ring to float it into the 12 ring....


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Open b is a 45 yard class....open a is a 45 yard class....has an can have a target or 2 up to 50.. The only difference between a an b is open a is all unknown.... B is 20 unknown 20 known....also there has not been any that have been 54 yards


thanks for the correction on the open B distance rules..


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

You might consider Open C to get your feet wet in the ASA. A reality check could come real quick in open A or Open B.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bowjoe1800 said:


> You might consider Open C to get your feet wet in the ASA. A reality check could come real quick in open A or Open B.


Are you saying that ASA shooters are more skilled at shooting 3d then ibo shooters?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Open b is a 45 yard class....open a is a 45 yard class....has an can have a target or 2 up to 50.. The only difference between a an b is open a is all unknown.... B is 20 unknown 20 known....also there has not been any that have been 54 yards


I don't want to shoot any know so it looks like Open A is for me.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

bowjoe1800 said:


> You might consider Open C to get your feet wet in the ASA. A reality check could come real quick in open A or Open B.


I want to stay as similar to MBO as I can. Open A is for me.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

No, I am saying there is a big difference going from shooting center 11's to 12's in the lower edge.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

bowjoe1800 said:


> No, I am saying there is a big difference going from shooting center 11's to 12's in the lower edge.


Yup. I realize this and I'm sure I'm not the only one who shoots MBO and Open A. I'll be fine.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Yup. I realize this and I'm sure I'm not the only one who shoots MBO and Open A. I'll be fine.


 Welcome into shooting ASA.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> Welcome into shooting ASA.


Thanks. I'm excited as heck. It's not enought to just shoot 4 big shoots a year. ASA will be awesome I think.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bowjoe1800 said:


> You might consider Open C to get your feet wet in the ASA. A reality check could come real quick in open A or Open B.


Open C is a "novice" class, and anyone that shoots MBO in IBO should not be shooting Open C.......just my opinion of course.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

reylamb said:


> Open C is a "novice" class, and anyone that shoots MBO in IBO should not be shooting Open C.......just my opinion of course.


Look at the ASA ASA/IBO Equivalent sheet. MBO is a match for Open C.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> Look at the ASA ASA/IBO Equivalent sheet. MBO is a match for Open C.


Dang, Mike needs to fix that!!!!!


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Dang, Mike needs to fix that!!!!!


How many tournaments or years can an archer be in the Open C class, without winning out $ wise, and still be considered a novice?
Mike might want to fix that too.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

open C compares to mbo now thats bull


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

woodsman78 said:


> open C compares to mbo now thats bull


well there are some that can not compete in a or b ...so why is that bull?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bowjoe1800 said:


> How many tournaments or years can an archer be in the Open C class, without winning out $ wise, and still be considered a novice?
> Mike might want to fix that too.



Same as Bow Novice, forever..... If someone isn't good enough to shoot in a higher class why require that person move to higher class? If Mike needs to fix anything of Bow Novice or Open C then he put the brakes on States that require these people to move up when they win maybe $20.00 or win their class of 2 or 3 in a State Championship.
Mike and/or company made the $ move up rule and it should apply throughout, period.....
I don't buy sandbagging in these classes either. Sandbagging? In sandbox? What the H___ for? Where is there that much money to win to sandbag in these State classes?


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Same as Bow Novice, forever..... If someone isn't good enough to shoot in a higher class why require that person move to higher class? If Mike needs to fix anything of Bow Novice or Open C then he put the brakes on States that require these people to move up when they win maybe $20.00 or win their class of 2 or 3 in a State Championship.
> Mike and/or company made the $ move up rule and it should apply throughout, period.....
> I don't buy sandbagging in these classes either. Sandbagging? In sandbox? What the H___ for? Where is there that much money to win to sandbag in these State classes?


I actually agree with you. If you can't win out in Hunter, Open C, or any other class, you are NOT sandbagging. If you require people to move up a class after participating in a specific amount of tournaments, they would not be back if they can not win out in the class they are in.
That is why I suggested Hoosier bowman might want to shoot Open C class his 1st. time at an ASA tournament. If he wins out in a couple of shoots, Great. If not, he knows where he stands in that level of competition.
IBO groups all open equipment users in the same class. There is no A, B, or C division. IMO, just because you have shot MBO class at the IBO shoots, doesn't disqualify someone from shooting in the Open C class at their 1st. ASA tournament.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have shot with some solid MBO shooters and I can honestly say the better ones would be out of open C in a couple of shoots .open A would be a better comparison to MBO!!


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

if u can compete in well in mbo open a is good match both unknown a being little easier at 5 yards closer


----------

